# Update on Lunp in Teat



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, I have been milking Sasha for a week now. The cyst like bump in her teat has not changed at all. No bigger, no smaller. She still acts like it doesn't bother her. So, I will just continue to watch it.

I do notice that when I get to the point where her udder is almost empty, I feel it more. Sometimes it feels like I pinch her a bit? I don't know how esle to discribe it! Will this cause more injury in the long run? My neighbor said it is possible that she stepped on her teat while getting up and that is what caused the lump. Either way, I do not want to lose her as a milker,, but if I am going to cause more injury to it by milking, I will stop and wait to see if it is there after her next freshning.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Is it towards the base of the teat or lower?

I have a doe that was producing a lot of milk and had a spat where she dropped in production for a couple weeks (for whatever reason) then went back up to a gallon and continued to produce a gallon until late aug. She started to get a bump towards the base of the teat and didnt seem to change much.
My thought was that being that she went up in milk production she had some scar tissue. She tested neg. for mastitis.

I went out every milking with a small bowl of hot water and a wash clothe and put it on her udder for 1 minute (which she didn't mind at all) and cream after milking and it went away.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

It is located on the inside right about where the teat comes out of the udder. That is when the udder is full. As I milk her out and the teat droops a bit it is about 1/8 inche from the base of the udder. 

I use a very warm/hot cloth to clean her before I milk, I could leave it on for a bit if you think it would help.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That sounds just like where it was on my doe. I don't know exactly why it was there (I assume heavy milk production) I do know that is seemed to help with the warm water. Its kinda the same when my knee swells up I put heat on it and the swelling goes down... It took about a week for my doe then I didn't notice it anymore.

I am kinda new to goats so if this dont help, hopefully someone else on here would be able to help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I am not sure. could just be a cyst, possible clogged milk duct. I would not stop milking. If it were a clogged duct milking would help it somewhat. 
do you have mastitis tests just to rule that out?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have not tested her for mastitis, but there are no outward signs of it. I went through mastitis with my mare a few yerars back and this does not seem the same. There is no blood or strings in the milk and the milk tastes good as aways.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My doe had a lump just like that, and she is not a high producer. I didn't do anything special and it very gradually went away. :shrug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a clogged milk duct to me. 

Has this doe been tested for CL? Abscess's can form in the udder.... if it were CL and it bursts....you wouldn't want to drink that milk as people can get CL. (Note*** not saying it is CL*** most likely it's not...just that it is always a good idea to rule it out )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Another thought....my retired "Pygerian" doe Bootsie has a bump on her right teat though hers is on the outside, small but I can still feel it even though she's been dry for almost 2 years now...Bootsie has a teat spur, I noticed it when she was just a baby and it never caused an issue with her as far as milking, as a kid, this bump she still has looked like a tiny teat on the side of her normal teat, when she first freshened, I didn't even notice it, now that she's dry and saggy( she's 11 1/2 years old) I felt this bump once again...still there, no bigger and really not visible unless you flatten her teat. She has made a total of 13 "pets" and only 2 of those kids developed that spur.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

She is CL negative, so I think I am OK there!

It is defitely not a spur. She was born with just the two teats. I have known her most of her life. This really feels like a cyst. Her kids have only two teats each also...I checked as I was curious!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a Alpine who had lumps in her teats they showed up her second year and the vet said it was no big deal a nodule I think it was called I bought her at 3 years old she had it until she died and it never showed up in her off spring


----------

